# top "Mem used" Unklarheiten



## vNeumann (12. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Experten,
ich habe einen Ubuntu Server am Laufen, auf dem eine Java-Web-Applikation läuft.

Um die Auslastung zu ermitteln, benütze ich den Befehl Top. Im Moment steht bei mir folgendes unter dem Punkt "Mem:":

Mem:   2056932k total,  2033904k used,    23028k free,   141024k buffers

Ich studiere zwar Informatik, aber mir ist leider auch nach 5 Semestern noch nicht klar, was nun "used" bedeutet. Bedeutet dass, dass mein Speicher wirklich so voll ist?

Wenn ich meine Liste von Anwendungen nach "Memory-Verbrauch" sortiere, dann habe ich eigentlich nur meine Java-Web-Applikation, die "relativ" viel Speicher braucht, aber eigentlich auch nur rund 10%.

6739 root      20   0  517m 206m  32m S  0.0 10.3   2:33.03 java 

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand mal das kurz erläutern, oder mir eine gute Quelle sagen, wo ich das nachlesen kann?

Vielen Dank
vNeumann

PS: Ich hoffe, ich bin unter "Linux & Unix" am richtigen Ort? Oder währe dieser Beitrag eher unter "Webserver" besser aufgehoben?


----------



## deepthroat (14. März 2011)

Hi.

Von 2056932k sind 23028k noch frei und 2033904k benutzt wovon 141024k vom Kernel als Puffer verwendet werden.

Weiterhin verwendet der Kernel einen Teil des Speichers als Cache. Siehe "free -k" für mehr Information.

Grundsätzlich versucht der Kernel fast den gesamten Speicher auszunutzen. Wenn also von Programmen der Speicher nicht verwendet wird, dann nutzt der Kernel diesen für Puffer und als Cache.

Gruß


----------

